# Uncapping BSNL modem



## maina231 (Dec 2, 2006)

dudes is there any way to uncapp the UTSTAR 300R modem given by BSNL.  I have seen many posts all over the net. Can we acumulate all our knowledege to hack this bsnl crap modem. It really sucks my download speeds are 30kbps, even if i have this unlimited 900 connection i just can't download more then 10gb a month. Also the modem sometimes magically transforms itself into HAUWEI SmartX 800MT(dono what it is) and many other types(it happen in the *192.168.1.1/ admin portal of the modem).Bsnl might be updating this firmware via the net cos From last week the modem has been randomly disconnecting then again connecting, randomly transforming into other modems, also speed has gradually decreased. I have to reset the phone at regular intervals as the modem disconnects itselfs time after time. 

*i17.tinypic.com/2cg0z7o.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 2, 2006)

Haha, what you say is highly unlikely. BSNL doesn't and cant update YOUR firmware at any ways. You are just unsure of what modem you have.

Of course, as you know 256kbps gives only 32kBps speed by any means, what bothers you, I don't understand. And no, an Unlimited Connection doesn't mean unlimited speeds in BSNL, it means Unlimited bandwidth.


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 2, 2006)

wel it's the cable modem that can be uncapped i don't thnk adsl will have that luxury


----------



## indian_samosa (Dec 2, 2006)

dude...10Gb that's it??
I download almost around 1.5 to 2.0 GB per day...albeit its on private trackers...and http.Actually if u get a constant 30KBps you shud be able to download around 100MB per hour so that in a month its possible to download around 50+ GB.

About the frequent disconenction...if the adsl link light goes ON/OFF again and again...make sure U have not connected any other devices before the adsl splitter.Make sure the telephone line which comes to your place is led into the splitter first and then from the splitter one goes to modem(adsl) and other goes to the phone.

I used to plug a phone in parallel to the splitter ...it did work but whenever the adsl modem was ON ...the CLIP facility was somehow not working.Then one day something freaky haapened to the phone and I gave it to repair...after it came repaired....now If I plug the phone in parallel to the splitter(ie before passing thro the splitter) the adsl links goes off and on nearly all the time.

Even if this doesnt solve your problem ...consult the BSNL fellows.

regarding ur uncapping problem....I dont know about it.


----------



## capri435 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah definitely more than 50 gb a month 
i almost download about 60-70 gb
and by no means u can cap ur adsl modem its only the cable modem that used to be uncapped and that too i think is not possible now


----------



## maina231 (Dec 3, 2006)

*What the hell is this.*

What the hell is this  

*i13.tinypic.com/43frwq0.jpg

Dono how this dude did this. Its just OMG whenever i look at this picture


----------



## indian_samosa (Dec 3, 2006)

dude....the person u mentioned is probably on a 2MBps connection...or more.


----------



## knight17 (Dec 3, 2006)

Use small pics.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 4, 2006)

@maina231

nothing... any one with BSNL 2 MBPS can get it.. as we have one such connection in cafe (which i use in my home too) i too get such speeds...


----------

